# Thank GOD there's a NBDL forum now!



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

:banana:

I felt like the only guy here in two years who followed the NBDL. Nothing was ever discussed about it on the "other pro" thread, and I requested a new forum 2 years ago and got nowhere.

Now with the new CBA, a lot more guys will follow it.

For those that didn't know, the team I followed was the Asheville Altitude, since I am from the area. They moved the team to Tulsa.

Any thoughts on the league? Which team you're rooting for? What do you think of the future of the NBDL?

Enjoy... :cheers:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I got you covered man. Hope you post more, it should be exciting. :cheers:


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

Thanks.

I haven't read the full CBA, I think this next season is chaos but if they get 15 teams next year it should be a lot of fun.

I think they should consider Darko "redlettered" and give him a year in the D-League but I'm not holding my breath.

Go Tulsa Whatevers... :banana:


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

I'm hoping that Darko can get some sort of exemption so he can play down there!


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

He doesn't need one - he just needs to agree to it, which he almost certainly won't do.


----------



## bananas (Apr 20, 2003)

LuckyAC said:


> He doesn't need one - he just needs to agree to it, which he almost certainly won't do.


Yes, Darko has already stated that he won't play in a development league and that he would go play overseas again rather than the NBDL.

This is a great move for the league and it has a chance to draw some of it's own fans. I hope some games will be televised.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Doesn't Roanoke have a team? Like the Dazzle or something? If so, I'm gonna root for them. Thing will get much more exciting for the NBDL after this new CBA. It was pretty functional before though, in spite of what a lot of people have said. Devin Brown from the Spurs and Rafer Alston from the Raptors both came from the NBDL, I believe.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

PartisanRanger said:


> Doesn't Roanoke have a team? Like the Dazzle or something? If so, I'm gonna root for them. Thing will get much more exciting for the NBDL after this new CBA. It was pretty functional before though, in spite of what a lot of people have said. Devin Brown from the Spurs and Rafer Alston from the Raptors both came from the NBDL, I believe.


So did Jason Hart, Anthony Johnson, Bobby Simmons and Chris Andersen. 

Yes it's the Roanoke Dazzle.


----------



## lafever8 (Jun 26, 2005)

are nbdl games on tv? just wondering.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PartisanRanger said:


> Doesn't Roanoke have a team? Like the Dazzle or something? If so, I'm gonna root for them. Thing will get much more exciting for the NBDL after this new CBA. It was pretty functional before though, in spite of what a lot of people have said. Devin Brown from the Spurs and Rafer Alston from the Raptors both came from the NBDL, I believe.


I've been to 3 Dazzle games, I know the statistician from the 03-04 season. They should suck now that Corey Alexander and Mikki Moore are in the NBA. They've been their two best players for the past 3 seasons.


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

Depends on tryouts and draft as well and players sent down.

The big advantage of this league is there really is parity. You really don't know who's the favorite, which should be the selling point of fans coming. They don't know what will happen? Isn't that the drama fans want to see?


----------

